# Was könnte man als Bild für ein Topicicon für "Offtopic" machen?



## Bong (10. November 2004)

Das Topic ist die Frage    ^^


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. November 2004)

Einen Schriftzug mit Offtopic? Oder einen Pfeil (ähnlich wie "Verschoben")?

Jedenfalls ist es hier offtopic - ab in die Creative-Lounge


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. November 2004)

Oder ein kleines durchgestrichenes Listen-Icon (sowas meine ich: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. November 2004)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedenfalls ist es hier offtopic - ab in die Creative-Lounge


Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl


----------

